# Natural Gold Fertilizer



## wetworld (Mar 16, 2013)

Natural Gold Fertilizer ? A very good iron supplement. 

Hey is anybody using this stuff here ,I have had some really great success with , and would like to share.


----------



## takeshi (Oct 13, 2013)

Never heard of it before, link?


----------

